# 225 Tyre pressure



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Iâ€™ve looked in my TT handbook to find out what the tyre pressureâ€™s for my 225 TT the tyre size is 225/40/18 but all is shows is where to find the info on my fuel cap, the trouble is the fuel cap only tells me for 16 & 17â€ tyres.

Can someone tell what the pressures need to be :?:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Have you tried looking here


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jbell said:


> Have you tried looking here


Yes he has but his only has the pressure for 16/17 in wheels


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried looking here
> ...


I think my eyes broke last night in the pub


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

My label is the same so I guessed 

I run mine at 32 all round but the fronts do look a bit low on air!

I think I'll put a few more PSI in those tonight


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

KentishTT said:


> My label is the same so I guessed
> 
> I run mine at 32 all round but the fronts do look a bit low on air!
> 
> I think I'll put a few more PSI in those tonight


Should be 36 front.

I run my 18's at 36 front, 32 rear.


----------



## jonas (Aug 1, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Should be 36 front.
> 
> I run my 18's at 36 front, 32 rear.


And that is in PSI, not BARS as I learned the hard way 

And I can tell the tyres look rather bumpy with 3.6bars = 53psi... :roll:


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

So they are the same as 17" cheers all for replying


----------

